# Am I too old to dress as a 1960's greaser for Halloween?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Please don't get confused with this question.  I'm not asking if I am too old to dress up. I know I'm not. I live in Austin, Texas, and I go to downtown Austin every Halloween, and the place is a mad house. There are thousands of people down there all dressed up. I've always known one is never too old to dress up on Halloween.  There is no age limit on Halloween, and having fun. So that is not what I mean with my question.

I'm a big S.E. Hinton fan, and have loved both the book and the movie, "The Outsiders" since I was a kid, and for years, I thought it'd be fun to dress as a greaser for Halloween. The thing is, I'm gonna be 27-years old the day after Halloween. lol. I'm getting old. At least in teen world I am. And being a greaser was mostly a teenager thing.

I have done some acting before, and I just believe in being realistic, and I was just wondering if an almost 27-year old dressing up as a greaser would be unrealistic since I'm not sure if there were anymore greasers by the time they in their late 20's.

Of course, the character Darry was 20 in The Outsiders, and the late, great, Patrick Swayze was 30 when he played the part, so it may work. I'm told I could pass for early 20's by some. And even though I look nothing like Patrick Swayze, it could be my own little way of paying tribute. 

I do know that if I ever wanna dress as a greaser, and still look young enough to get away with it, this probably needs to be the year.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

No way dude, you never get too old. I am 39 and I went to a party as a greaser last year. Who cares what others think. It is all about you being a kid again and enjoying the best holiday of them all.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nah, you're still young enough to be a greaser. 

If you think about it, most actors that played in the classic movies (and even nowdays on tv/movies) always are way older than the ages they're portraying.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, you are too old.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and Take it from me...*

"Age is just a state of mind!!"  

BOO!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Who cares! Have fun!

You are as old as you feel! Age is a state of mind!

I'm in my sixties and enjoy dressing up as Little Lord Fauntleroy.

You only live once!

TC


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

in the end it doesn't matter how old you are. Think about how many kids dress up as Dracula and Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

NO WAY too old. LOL 

Just look at The Fonz! Greasers gotta grow old too.


----------



## Selina (Sep 27, 2009)

Make-up and costumes done well can make anyone into anything. I would say definitiely go for the greaser costume- a little brill cream, some modest side burns, old jeans, black leather jacket and a dirty white T would be a great start!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, "*GO FOR IT!*"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe next year you could put together a Siamese Fighting Fish costume. You know, "Rumble Fish".


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, Go for it! Have fun.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

So than you know all about 6th street during halloween. lol!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG, I thought you were going to type that your were 70 and I was going "Awwww! He's going to be ADORABLE as a greaser!!!"

You picked a great costume, I'd go with it whole hog and if you wanted to be one of the characters that dies (???: I haven't read The Outsiders yet) that wouldn't be a bad idea either! Because even if someone doesn't know who Soda Pop is, they'll just figure you were the leader of the pack and rode your bike off Dead Man's Cliff. Either way, awesome costume. You must post photos!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Dress as you want, as long as you're enjoying yourself. Who cares what anybody else thinks. You only get one night a year to go crazy


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I am a big fan of S.E. Hinton myself and "The Outsiders" was a classic movie! You aren't too old AT ALL!!! I love the fact that you're doing a "tribute" to Swayze (he was a Texas boy, after all!), but if you find an old Mickey Mouse shirt you can do the whole Two-Bit Matthews thing, as well....


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

I dress like it everyday. I'm 33 and live here in SoCal though. More of a culture thing now than a gang thing. Rock a billy rulz, lol.


----------



## TinOmen (Oct 3, 2009)

Too old? No such thing.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Kelly said:


> OMG, I thought you were going to type that your were 70 and I was going "Awwww! He's going to be ADORABLE as a greaser!!!"
> 
> You picked a great costume, I'd go with it whole hog and if you wanted to be one of the characters that dies (???: I haven't read The Outsiders yet) that wouldn't be a bad idea either! Because even if someone doesn't know who Soda Pop is, they'll just figure you were the leader of the pack and rode your bike off Dead Man's Cliff. Either way, awesome costume. You must post photos!!


A zombie greaser? lol. I actually was thinking of being one of those....



Shadow Mistress said:


> I am a big fan of S.E. Hinton myself and "The Outsiders" was a classic movie! You aren't too old AT ALL!!! I love the fact that you're doing a "tribute" to Swayze (he was a Texas boy, after all!), but if you find an old Mickey Mouse shirt you can do the whole Two-Bit Matthews thing, as well....


Ha. I was actually thinking of doing that, and have been looking for retro Mickey Mouse shirts.

Here's the thing: I want to avoid any cheese. i.e. I don't wanna look like a guy dressed up as a greaser for Halloween, nor do I wanna look like I'm going to a sock-off. I wanna look as real and authentic as possible. I want to look scary, like an actual greaser from the 60's that could scare little blue-haired old ladies.

I'm thinking to have the same feel that the vintage Elvis from 1956 had that offended the town elders. How can I do that? How can I look real and scary? That's why I wonder if I am also too old to be a greaser cause most greasers were young men.

The only thing I can honestly think of is to avoid a wig of course, and get my hair in the actual style, grease and all, be very scruffy, wear my old black leather jacket, white shirt, jeans, boots or black converse shoes, have a comb and a bandana in my back pockets, and have them be visible.

I've also consider being a hippie for Halloween, but it's the same thing with that too.....I wanna look real. Not some guy in a Halloween costume. Lucky for me, my hair is long, so if I go with the greaser or hippie look, I'm covered in regards of my hair.

Ya know, I've even consider just being Jason from Freddy vs. Jason again. Cause at least he's scary, and I actually have been able to make him look real after years and years of work. But I've dressed as him every Halloween since 2003, and I was thinking I should be someone different.

I always get lots of attention every Halloween too cause I look so good, but I don't know if I wanna get mobbed this year like I do every year. I also don't know if I'd miss the attention. lol.


----------

